# County Arms, Leicester



## Goldie87 (Dec 21, 2008)

Th County Arms was designed and built in the 1930s by Everards on the site of an earlier pub called the Union Inn. During the war it housed an air raid siren in the tower. During the 1960s & 1970s it was a leading music venue. Famous names who played there included The Farinas who were destined to become Leicester legends, Family and a pre Deep Purple Jon Lord and future Queen bassist John Deacon. In the 1970s The Arms was the home of Leicester Jazz Society. It closed around the end of 2001/beginning of 2002, and apparently the landlord did a runner with the takings. I really like this building, will be a shame if it were to go, as has been suggested many times by short sighted locals! If it was restored back to its original state it would be great. Unfortunately very trashed inside now, but still some interesting stuff if you look carefully. It appears everything was just left behind after it closed, really cant understand why the brewery never did anything with it. I've got a fantastic old photo of the place somewhere, will scan it when I get the chance.


----------



## MD (Dec 21, 2008)

nice one mate here are a couple of mine
the restaurant






the bar






cloakroom






function room


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 21, 2008)

Goldie87 said:


>



And by the time you get back to your table, some other bugger's nicked it!


----------



## Danny523 (Dec 21, 2008)

Pretty cool, ive always thought about going in there, but always thought it would be full of junkies or something lol.

Next up, The Invincible


----------



## MD (Dec 21, 2008)

Danny523 said:


> Next up, The Invincible



nah mate its knackered in there, try the grand


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 22, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> And by the time you get back to your table, some other bugger's nicked it!



lol thats exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## thompski (Dec 22, 2008)

Cracking art deco exterior there, lovely


----------



## killergibbo (Dec 24, 2008)

its been in that state for year's....never thought about going in there even tho iv seen it nearly everyday on the way home...

nice pics tho lads


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah left it alone for years because of the fires and how damaged it was supposed to be. It is damaged, but there is still numerous items of interest left which made it worth it


----------



## TheLondoners (Dec 24, 2008)

*Why is it so many places have been destroyed by fire? I cant fathom why kids want to do that?*


----------



## Kezza (Dec 29, 2008)

Always have wanted to go in but cant seem to find access!!!! 

Drive by it most days to work and soooooo want to get in there!


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kezza said:


> Always have wanted to go in but cant seem to find access!!!!
> 
> Drive by it most days to work and soooooo want to get in there!



lol we will have to go one day


----------



## Kezza (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah im missing out on alot of explores! Need to get ouit more!


----------

